# Recommend me a bean to dial in my new espresso machine



## missyclamps (Jun 1, 2016)

Just bought a Sage DB, so I'm looking for a bean that'll flatter my efforts while I get to grips with the machine.

Something forgiving and consistent, a good all-rounder that will work as espresso, flat white and long black.

A smooth, well rounded flavour on the chocolate / nutty / sweet side of the scale...definitely nothing bright or fruity at this stage.

Whatcha got?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Presumably you have a grinder and some decent scales ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-fazenda-passeio-pn-rubi


----------



## missyclamps (Jun 1, 2016)

Sorry, yes...Mazzer Mini B and some accurate (0.1g) scales.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

You could do a lot worse than try something from Coffee Compass. I find their beans very forgiving. Either one of the blends such as http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/espresso-range/sweet-bourbon-espresso-blend-500g.html or this is a medium roast SO that we both really like:

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/mexico-women-s-merced-500g.html


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

As just mentioned on another post, Rave Signature blend is not a bad place to start:

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-coffee/products/signature-blend


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

I've found Brighton Lanes to be pretty forgiving.

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/espresso-range/brighton-lanes-blend-500g.html


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

My first two beans through my db was Raves Chatswood Blend and The one I'm on now is Raves Columbian Suarez. Both to me were easy to dial in and seemed easy to produce a decent espresso. The Columbian Suarez seems more forgiving. Both would suit the tastes you are after. One thing I did note was they seemed to produce more flavour the older they were. Certainly the Chatswood was lovely and flavoursome post 22 days of roast.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Mancoco Monsoon Malabaar is impossible to get wrong in my experience. Hugely forgiving and delicious dark chocolate, nuts and sweet creamy finish.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Whatever you do... buy at least a kg, you will need it when starting out.

I would also recommend Rave Sig, its a really forgiving bean.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Id suggest having a good look at the rave website and reading the descriptions of the blends and single origins.

Pick one you like the sound of. They also give recipes for that particular bean which I find useful as a starting point.

seeing as how you mention not wanting anything too bright or fruity at this stage id stay away from a light/ medium roast for now and pick a medium



Tasting Notes


----------



## missyclamps (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks all.

I've been using Hasbean for 99% of my beans for as long as I can remember and while I will no doubt be back, it's time to try some other roasters.

I'll probably get around to trying all of the beans suggested, but to start with I'm going to try some Rave coffee and figure their Signature blend is probably as good a place to start as any.

Cheers


----------

